# Studying for Masters Exam



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

Right now the masters exam is based on the IPC 2006 code. I got a 92% on the journeyman exam and they tell me the masters is pretty much the same stuff but I'm not really hoping to take the test twice. I'm going to enroll in a 2 day code refresher class and study my butt off. Right now I've got a study guide from the IPC and a set of flash cards they sold me. I want to know other resources I may not have thought of that would get me ready for the exam. The area that gives me the most trouble is venting. I have done exactly ZERO new construction work or multi family stuff so I'm pretty week there as well.


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

What state ?


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Doubletap said:


> Right now the masters exam is based on the IPC 2006 code. I got a 92% on the journeyman exam and they tell me the masters is pretty much the same stuff but I'm not really hoping to take the test twice. I'm going to enroll in a 2 day code refresher class and study my butt off. Right now I've got a study guide from the IPC and a set of flash cards they sold me. I want to know other resources I may not have thought of that would get me ready for the exam. The area that gives me the most trouble is venting. I have done exactly ZERO new construction work or multi family stuff so I'm pretty week there as well.


I'm not sure what state you are in but here in CT for the masters the real tough part for me was the business/law portion. The trade portion on the Master was not any harder, I just believe that it had more questions than the Journyman.

If you have business/law portion study up good, the CT Master had a ton of questions on OSHA/Taxes/Employee Rights/Insurance/Contracts/Liability/And doing business in general.


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

Alabama. As far as anyone has told me there are no business or law (other than code) questions on the exam. This may be the easiest state in the union to get a masters license.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Was the journeyman's exam open-book? Is the master's exam open-book?

Are there any drawings (isometrics)?

I remember with my state exam, there was nothing about service. All the questions were related to new installs, installs per code, etc.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Here in Idaho the " master " test was 70% + business law , taxes, OSHA etc.

I " " master, because we are not commonly called master plumbers. 
The common term here is " Plumbing Contractor".


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

They call them "Master Plumbers" here. Both tests are open book which helps but is no guarantee failure rates are still pretty high. Ya service plumbing would be pretty difficult to test. The main question would be "how clever are you?' and "how stubborn are you?"
and "do you promise to RIG everything you touch?"


----------



## PlumbPerfect (Jan 11, 2012)

I am studying to take my NJ masters test on feb 6. In jersey, you must complete a 5 year apprenticeship program (starting your 1st year in school) and have 4 years in plumbing school (I did my classes at night). I am currently enrolled in a prep class right outside of NYC. It cost me $700 and the test is $300. While the prep class is "optional" I have been told by every who has taken the class that it is a must. The test is 100 question multiple choice closed book on code... 50 question multiple choice open book business and law... and you are given a plan view of either a residential home or commerial builing and you have to draw either an isometric or riser diagram with all of the appropriate sizing and notes. 

So, needless to say, the state of NJ doesnt want just anyone to be able to get licensed. Since I live in South jersey and my test is in North jersey I have booked a room at the hotel that the test will be given at. Unfortunatly, my test is at 7 AM the day after the superbowl. I have decided to just hunker down in my hotel room and study while having the game on in the background. I figure that there will be plenty more superbowls to watch.... but next time as a licensed Jersey plumber. 

Good luck on your test... and study those vents!


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Doubletap said:


> They call them "Master Plumbers" here. Both tests are open book which helps but is no guarantee failure rates are still pretty high. Ya service plumbing would be pretty difficult to test. The main question would be "how clever are you?' and "how stubborn are you?"
> and "do you promise to RIG everything you touch?"


You hacking on us service guys ?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Doubletap said:


> They call them "Master Plumbers" here. Both tests are open book which helps but is no guarantee failure rates are still pretty high. Ya service plumbing would be pretty difficult to test. The main question would be "how clever are you?' and "how stubborn are you?"
> and "do you promise to RIG everything you touch?"


 




FL also makes you take (2) exams for the master's license. They give you (16) hours over (2) days for the exams.

The journeyman's exam here is like (4) or (5) hours, I don't recall.


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

Its totally different in Alabama. They require two year apprenticeship. During that time all you have to do is hold a card. One of those years can be wiped away if you go to school. I want to school at local collage. Then you need one year as a journeyman. All test are open book. Like I tell everyone who is new to Alabama "Alabama is not the capital of good craftsmanship or high quality". This area has a bit of a lawless feeling a couple steps removed from Jamaica and I kind of like it like that.


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> You hacking on us service guys ?


Lets just say hacking isn't only done by unlicensed plumbers. I see plenty of "improvisation" done by master plumbers with fancy trucks. Around hear I know a master who does not carry a torch. His exact words "who needs a torch when I've got these shark bight here"
I read posts a lot and have learned a lot but almost never see work done like I see pictured in this forum. Part of the is Alabama and part of that is the plumbers who don't give a crap don't read plumbing forums in their spare time and certainly don't post pictures of their hackery.


----------



## al plumber (Jan 19, 2012)

Be sure you know how to use your code book.. Index will help you lots, the test i took had serveral more questions on figureing fixture units, venting, and sizing pipe for hotels, apartments etc.... took my test in Alabama also


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

I have taken a few master plumbing exams for my great state of New York , they do everything in their power to find a reason not to give it to you and I truly believe a open book test are much harder then close book . That will be rough studying the day of the big game . But it will be worth it . Good luck from the NYC ...


----------

